# Documentales de tecnología y electrónica



## Ardogan

Hola. Estaba viendo este documental de tecnología de los '80, realmente lo disfrute mucho (si bien la mayoría de las cosas que comenta acá en Argentina aparecieron en los '90).
No quería dejar de compartirlo, y ya que estamos, por que no hacer una colección de documentales de tecnología en general y electrónica en particular.

Saludos

*Tecnología de los '80*


















*¿Quién mató al auto eléctrico?*

Ya lo puse antes en otro post, cuenta la historia de cómo las compañías automotrices sabotearon sus propios proyectos de automóviles eléctricos.

http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-2548496593303272917&hl=es

*Código Linux*
Historia de el movimiento de software libre y de Linux en particular
http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=6729008725344610785&hl=es

*Nanotecnología*


----------



## thevenin

Que grande Ardogan, es el documental que me apetecía ver en este preciso momento.

Mañana te busco un documental sobre videojuegos, aunque apenas dura cinco minutos.

También la película Piratas de Silicon Valley merece la pena verla.

Mil gracias por ese pedazo documental.

Un saludo.


----------



## deniel144

muy buen aporte gracias 

saludos


----------



## Chico3001

Por alguna extraña razon del destino ese documental nunca pude verlo en la TV.. siempre que lo iban a pasar tenia que hacer algo mas o se me olvidaba y lo recordaba 2 semanas despues... 

Nunca me imagine que estuviera en youtube esperando  gracias por aportarlo..


----------



## christian_ns

el de linux me gusto harto ... se agradece el aporte ... saludos


----------



## thevenin

Fabricación de circuitos integrados

YouTube - How do they make Silicon Wafers and Computer Chips?


----------



## boximil1

ver documentales de los 80 y de los 60 sobre tecnologia, industria y demas ME DEPRIME si pienso de que epoca son y como puede ser posible que aqui en argentina estemos como estamos, ni siquiera hay incentivo para desarrollar cosas "obsoletas" .
hace un tiempo la idea fue comprarse un trencito bala con lucesitas en vez de invertir ese dinero en industria nacional para construir alguna fabrica de trenes "no tan bala" pero si "industria ARGENTINA" .

ya se que uds. se refieren a la industria humana y es maravilloso verlo.
pero yo no puedo dejar de pensar   cada vez que veo eso  ** como estamos nosotros **

ni los planos necesitamos, no son cosas nuevas, y sin embargo NADA.

Hoy dia aunque uno ponga voluntad cualquier empresario depende de su medio, de su contexto.
si yo quiero fabricar aqui, en Argentina con el sello de Nacional una disketera tengo que estar rodeado de esa tecnologia, por que necesitare las piezas (uds . saben que son muchas) necesito contar con otras industrias que esten al nivel para poder proveerme de los materiales que necesito .

sino seria solo un ensamblador yo , trayendo las piezas de afuera, y si esa se diese seria deprimente , por que querria decir que aqui lo que esta barato es la mano de obra.

En fin, no puedo evitar pensarlo.

saludos


----------



## Vick

Muy buenos videos...

Aca les dejo esto para los que quieren ir un poco más allá de la tecnología:

*El universo elegante*:

Parte 1: El sueño de Einstein
Parte 2: La clave esta en las cuerdas
Parte 3: Bienvenido a la 11ª dimensión

Saludos.


----------



## boximil1

muy bueno, claro y en castellano, muy bueno , gracias capo !


----------



## Guest

thevenin dijo:
			
		

> Fabricación de circuitos integrados
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aWVywhzuHnQ




Traducido:

YouTube - microchip


----------



## Ardogan

Un documental sobre baterías, sus tipos, fabricación, usos, y problemas.

YouTube - [20] Maravillas Modernas - BaterÃ­as [Parte 1]
YouTube - [20] Maravillas Modernas - BaterÃ­as [Parte 2]
YouTube - [20] Maravillas Modernas - BaterÃ­as [Parte 3]
YouTube - [20] Maravillas Modernas - BaterÃ­as [Parte 4]
YouTube - [20] Maravillas Modernas - BaterÃ­as [Parte 5]


----------



## Azlan

Que buenos aportes
muy interesantes todos los videos 
Gracias


----------



## MrAlphonse

Hola que tal a todos, bueno, hace no mucho un profesor me comento que vio un documental por el canal del IPN (México) sobre la manufactura de los transistores en Japon y de como se las fueron ideando para lograr una uniformidad en toda su linea de producción (hablamos de produccion en años de la post segunda guerra mundial) y algo que hasta el momento tomo como referencia (cuando lo busco) es el nombre de las encargadas de hacer los transistores las "transistoristas". No lo encuentro por ningun lado y seria genial verlo (cito textualmente las palabras del ingeniero "estaba a punto del orgasmo electronico") otra referencia que recuerdo es que las transistoristas se encargaron de la uniformidad dando la idea de calentar el silicio para poder lograr la introducción de impurezas de manera homogenea.


----------



## ap89

Muy interesante, de a poco voy a ir viendo todos los videos! 
Gracias por el aporte


----------



## NarXEh

Buenas!

les paso esta pagina (me encantan los documentales ) en la cual van a poder sacar una gran cantidad de documentales utiles 

http://www.teledocumentales.com/

saludos! 

que los disfruten


----------



## BKAR

como recién me vengo a enterar de este tema!!
les dejo:


----------



## Jois

Gracias por tu aporte


----------



## MrAlphonse

Señores, se que no esta en español, pero tampoco debemos de hablar mucho portugues para entenderlo:


----------



## elgriego

Hola Gente,Que interesantes documentales los que han posteado,Les dejo aqui un capitulo de Una serie de la decada del 70,Que quizas ustedes diran ,no tiene nada que ver con lo que se esta exponiendo aqui,a lo que respondere ,que fueron series como estas ,las que Incitaron a mis neuronas y quizas a otros les paso lo mismo,el seguir ,primero la carrera de tecnico Y posteriomente La de Ingeniero.

La serie se titulo, Relaciones en nuestrto pais,y fue conducida por el docente y periodista de la 
BBC James Burke.






Saludos.


----------



## Ardogan

BBS the documentary:




Ví las primeras 3 partes, nunca use un BBS pero me pareció muy interesante como conceptos que creía de fines de los 90 en realidad ya tenían un par de décadas encima.


----------



## dUBBAIN

Muy buenos los videos me los voy a guardar!


----------

